
Beautiful Terminal Diffs, Everywhere - robertelder
http://blog.robertelder.org/terminal-diff-tool/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
jstewartmobile
Looks good. I'll have to try it out. That you struggled with some of the
stranger Unicode glyphs shows this probably has more thought put into it than
diff tools that are much older...

